# Vanilla Quarkcake with Zest of Lime



## Greenspin

Hey everyone,

I made this yesterday, and thought I'd share. It is as titled. I suppose you could call it mock cheesecake. I have not eaten cheesecake before (that I remember) but always thought it look sooo good. So I decided yesterday that I would create a high protein version. Low kcals, CHO and fats was accidental, but obviously not something I'm going to cry about!

I would like to stress that this was made spontaneously, using things I happen to have around the kitchen, and by looking at original cheesecake recipes to get an idea of what and how you make them, and so on. This recipe will improve as I make it more. And is just the bare bones, so I have not done anything fancy to it yet.

I also have not made a base, as I think it is more versatile without one. Plus anyone can crush up some oatcakes or biscuits and sprinkle them over or put them them on the bottom.

Also, the pictures are not that exciting as I do not eat today, so have not added or decorated it. Last night though, I had a slice (the one you see missing) with frozen raspberries that I defrosted in warm water which made a nice raspberry sauce. The Quarkcake is very sweet, so the tart raspberries worked really well, simple as it was!



Macros as follows:

*Vanilla Quarkcake with Zest of Lime*

1/6 contains (it's big BTW):

Kcals - 156

Protein - 22

CHO - 5

Fat - 5

(Rounded to the nearest whole numbers)

*Dimensions*

*
*

4.5 cm thick

16.5 cm diameter

*Taste*

Very creams

Not to heavy

Nice zest of lime (zest and a little juice went in)

Nice sweet vanilla taste

- - - -

If enough people want to know how to make it, I will post recipe and technique. It takes a while to make, let alone write how to make  So might not be right this instant... But like I say, this is first attempt, so the recipe will improve.

Also, all the protein value comes from complete protein sources.


----------



## Mitch.

I want to know how to make this!

I am awful at cooking so need step-by-step directions for toast.


----------



## kaos_nw

yea id like to know how to make it mate


----------



## miggs

Ya stop teasing and tell us how!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Jeeeeesus how can you post that up and not tell us how to make it!! whats the matter with you!!! :cursing:

Please tell me :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin

Ok, I will write the recipe and method. Might take a while, so here the ingredients you'll need.

500g Quark (I use Tesco as it is nice a set. I don't know if a runny one would work)

100g Light Philadelphia (medium fat soft cheese)

2 Whole medium eggs

180g Full fat yogurt (I used Yeo Valley original natural)

30g Whey Isolate (I had some old vanilla, hence it being Vanilla Quarkcake)

10g Milk protein (unflavored)

1 Lime

And as much sweetener as you want to be sweet to your taste. It is a big cake, and I had some 1g packs of sweetener (nasty saccharin) and added a shameful amount. Maybe 8 packs. But it will depend on how sweet the sweetener is etc.

Also a deep black tin, with a diameter of 16.5 cm. Or similar, as if it is a different size it will effect the cooking time etc.

I think that is all?


----------



## Greenspin

*Ok, so ingredients:*

500g Quark (I use Tesco as it is nice a set. I don't know if a runny one would work)

100g Light Philadelphia (medium fat soft cheese)

2 Whole medium eggs

180g Full fat yogurt (I used Yeo Valley original natural)

30g Whey Isolate (I had some old vanilla, hence it being Vanilla Quarkcake)

10g Milk protein (unflavored)

1 Lime

And as much sweetener as you want to be sweet to your taste. It is a big cake, and I had some 1g packs of sweetener (nasty saccharin) and added a shameful amount. Maybe 8 packs. But it will depend on how sweet the sweetener is etc.

Also a deep black tin, with a diameter of 16.5 cm. Or similar, as if it is a different size it will effect the cooking time etc.

The tin should have sides that come away, or a bottom the comes out. Or you will have to use tin foil to line the tin with extra coming out the sides, so you can remove the cake from the pan after it is cooked and set!! Obviously you don't want to be turning the tin upside down to remove it!

I think that is all?

*Important tips*

Do not beat mixture at any point. This will add air into it and make it dry and cracked when cooking. And also make it collapse when you take it out of the oven.

Mix and stir.

Stir to make ingredients *smooth* as the steps go on, as to make sure its not lumpy (I think the steps are designed so you can achieve smoothness without beating it)

Follow instructions to the 'T'

*Preparation*

Leave opened Quark and Philadelphia in a warm place to get to room temperature. I put in my grill with the oven pre heating.

Pre heat oven to gas mark 9. (Look on conversion chart for your type of oven)

Set rack in middle of your oven.

Leave the yogurt out whilst prepping the other stuff (don't put it into the grill)

*Step 1*

When the Quark and Philadelphia are room tep. put in a mixing bowl and mix (yes just those ingredients) until they are *smooth*. Remember not to beat. I used a wooden spoon at this point, instead of a whisk, as to mix it without adding in to much air.

Add sweetener. Remember you are adding flavored protein powder, and the taste enhances as it cool (yep, you have to let it cool to set). Taste mixture as you add sweetener.

Mix.

*Step 2*

Swap the wooden spoon for a whisk. Gently mix in 1/4 the zest of the lime. And then cut the lime in half and squeeze about 3/4 tablespoon juice in mixture and mix.

*Step 3*

Gently mix in the eggs one at a time. Making sure they are well mix in.

*Step 4*

Now get a different bowl, and pour in the yogurt and whey isolate (180g yogurt is not much, so I used a normal cereal bowl. But you have to mix it, so make sure it has enough room). Mix with a spoon, then with the whisk until smooth (if you hadn't gathered, smoothness is key).

Next add the milk protein powder (I used this as it kind of thickens stuff, and in the original version you use sour cream. So I was trying to simulate it)

Mix with whisk until smooth.

*Step 5*

Pour in yogurt mixture to Quark mixture gradually whilst stirring with the whisk until it is all mixed. It's important not to over beat at this point!

*Step 6*

Now get your deep 16.5 diameter tin and grease sides. You can used butter (any added kcals would be negligible IMO), I used safflower oil. I just got some kitchen towel and poured on some of the oil and wiped the pan.

Pour mixture in tin and smooth the top with a round ended knife or spatular.

*Step7 - Cooking instructions - **Read carefully*

Place on middle wrack in oven for *10 minutes* on *gas mark 9*

After that 10 minutes, turn down to *gas mark 2* for *5 minutes*. (this time and tep. was an accident as the next temperature it was meant to be confused me - gas mark 1/4 - I thought it was saying between gas mark 1 and 4. But it worked so I will keep it the same now)

Then turn down to *gas mark 1/4* (yes the is gas mark one quarter - or slow cook on my oven) for *20 minutes*

*Step 8*

The Quark cake should be slightly set around the edges and still 'jelly like' in the middle. (It's important to note that cheesecake is a custard - so Im lead to believe - and so is meant to me a little runny at this stage).

Leave it in the oven with the door open to set for *2 hours!*. Do not take out of the tin at this stage.

*Step 9*

After 2 hours is up, move from the oven to the fridge for at least *4 hours* to further set and mature!

(Edit: The taste improves mucho when left for 24-36 hour!! Really worth the wait, especially if you make the chocolate one!)

*Removing from the tin*

Get a thin sharp knife and go round the edge of the cake to make sure the sides are not stuck. Remove sides from the tin (or lift the center if that what tin you have. Or lift tinfoil if thats the way you did it). Be elegant, as this is a delicate cake!

*Eating the Vanilla Quarkcake with Zest of Lime*

I added some frozen berries that I defrosted in hot water to make a sauce. Nice and tart with the sweet cake.

*Suggestions*

Use what ever flavor protein powder you want.

Add Vanilla ice cream (only 60 kcals a scoop in good Cornish ice cream  )

GO MAD

----

This took ages to write, and I did it off the top of my head, so I hope I haven't missed anything!

Disclaimer

This recipe will vastly improve!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenspin

Just edited some mistakes.


----------



## Guest

What do you charge for home delivery 

Looks Soooooo nice!

P.S - No squirrel droppings in mine


----------



## Greenspin

If anybody makes it, I would be interested in how it goes!


----------



## Replicator

Thanks for the effort m8 , I will give this a try in the near future


----------



## T3hscott

most defiantly a recipe i will be trying bud I love cheesecake but can't have obviously cheers for the recipe :thumb:


----------



## Dchef

Looks good! I will definitely have a closer look at the recipe and give it a try. feels little like you have made it harder for your self then what you really need to. But damm yeah i am impressed :thumb:

I will mention where i got from when i post it my food blogs. I have a food blog in a swedish fitness online magazine.

If you need inspiration have a look at my bloggs. I have installed google translator in the first one :thumbup1:

http://dchef666.blogspot.com/

www.jonaskocken.kroppsnytt.se


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks awesome mate. 8 hours or so to make though!! I will certainly give it a try but the lazy streak in me will probably take over after that and ill take 2 minutes having quark with whey mixed in lol.


----------



## Greenspin

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks awesome mate. 8 hours or so to make though!! I will certainly give it a try but the lazy streak in me will probably take over after that and ill take 2 minutes having quark with whey mixed in lol.


It does take a while. But most of the 8 hours is waiting for it to set. So if you make it in the evening, you can let it set in the fridge when you're asleep.

I'm going to make a chocolate one tomorrow. Ate most all of this one last night, with yogurt.


----------



## Greenspin

Dchef said:


> Looks good! I will definitely have a closer look at the recipe and give it a try. feels little like you have made it harder for your self then what you really need to. But damm yeah i am impressed :thumb:
> 
> I will mention where i got from when i post it my food blogs. I have a food blog in a swedish fitness online magazine.
> 
> If you need inspiration have a look at my bloggs. I have installed google translator in the first one :thumbup1:
> 
> http://dchef666.blogspot.com/
> 
> www.jonaskocken.kroppsnytt.se


It was not hard mate 

What mag? And if you mention it, then I want it accredited to me!!  I will mail you my name if you do!


----------



## Dchef

Greenspin said:


> It was not hard mate
> 
> What mag? And if you mention it, then I want it accredited to me!!  I will mail you my name if you do!


hahah ofcourse i will accredited to you :thumbup1: I will most likely make a twist or two as i never really copy recipes straight off. i more find them as inspiration and i found one here lol!

www.bodynytt.se is the online mag and www.kroppsnytt.se is the mag that going out to the gyms you find me here www.jonaskocken.kroppsnytt.se but i just started to write there i have over 200 recipes in the other one that is started 6months ago. http://dchef666.blogspot.com/

PM your name and i will let you know when i post it :beer:


----------



## Greenspin

*Chocolate Quarkcake with Real Cocoa* now cooling  Pics later.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate, I want to give this a blast seriously - but a real culinary genius would make a nice healthy base


----------



## Greenspin

fatstuff said:


> Mate, I want to give this a blast seriously - but a real culinary genius would make a nice healthy base


Then you most definitely are the man :thumbup1: Go for it mate. I want to see pics


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol - I wasn't on about me I was on about you!!!!! You need to make a nice healthy base


----------



## Greenspin

fatstuff said:


> Lol - I wasn't on about me I was on about you!!!!! You need to make a nice healthy base


----------



## Matt 1

way too much effort for me haha, looks wicked though


----------



## Greenspin

*Chocolate Quarkcake with Real Cocoa* - Would have added zest and juice of orange if I had one.


----------



## smithy26

looks awesome ........


----------



## Fatstuff

I really want to make that


----------



## Greenspin

fatstuff said:


> I really want to make that


Vanilla was better. I think because the lime in the vanilla cut through the cheesy tang. The chocolate is like cream cheese with chocolate spread (if you have ever tried it  ). But with added zest and juice of orange, the chocolate would be better.


----------



## Greenspin

If I had a video camera I would make a vid of how to make it, as I think it would make it seem less of an effort. It took longer to write out the instructions than to make it. I literally wiped one together in the a.m. before I had the gym, to eat later that day. But you do have to make it the way I wrote, I think, to make it work well.


----------



## Greenspin

If it was possible to send one in the post I would really consider sending you one. But I am not aware of any cost affective way to do this.

A little FYI for you as a leangainer.

All of the Quarkcake contains:

Kcals - 933

Protein - 130

CHO - 37

Fat - 29

So if you are like me, you might decide to do bad things to the whole cake in one sitting, guilt free, and not even be half way through your kilocalories 

I actually like mine with natural yogurt and milk in a bowl, as it, in those proportions (I.e the whole thing), is very creamy and the milk helps it go down whilst the yogurt takes the edge off the sweetness.

And Martin (aka, the creator of Leangains) sent me an email saying he is going to try it at some point


----------



## Fatstuff

Who could turn down a guilt free binge!!!


----------



## Greenspin

*Vanilla Quarkcake with Zest of Lime and Orange topped with Blueberry Sauce*



I ate it before I could take more pictures. It was a little to citrusy. Needed something very sweet or fatty (maybe coconut cream) to go with. And the orange was very strong, but overall nice.


----------



## bayman

Made this the other day mate, tasted good, although mine didn't keep it's volume like yours and sank a little. Gonna try a choc orange version myself.


----------



## flinty90

im making that this weekend and eating the lot i deserve it, nice one mate loks quality !!!


----------



## Vickky

yummm!!!! better get my baking gear out again !! lets hope i have better luck with this than the protein delight dessert i made !!


----------



## flinty90

Vickky said:


> yummm!!!! better get my baking gear out again !! lets hope i have better luck with this than the protein delight dessert i made !!


is that you in your avi vickky ??


----------



## Vickky

flinty90 said:


> is that you in your avi vickky ??


errrr yes !?


----------



## flinty90

Vickky said:


> errrr yes !?


 :wub: sorry dont know if it was the yummy cheesecake that got me in the mood pmsl !!!


----------



## Vickky

hahahaha be strong !!


----------



## flinty90

Vickky said:


> hahahaha be strong !!


well i might be strong enough to resist either your picture or the cheesecake, not sure about both pmsl !!!


----------



## Greenspin

*Banoffee Quarkcake with a hint of Orange* in the oven, using toffee and banana flavor drops. I think it would be nice to have sliced banana atop it before cooking. But I don't have a banana, and I like fresh fruit. I'm thinking of having coconut cream with it to up my fats today. Maybe cooking it with a little coconut cream would be nice to. Or making a coconut and avocado cream with nuts to go with.


----------



## Fatstuff

GS u da man, i have just had a delivery of some walden farms calorie free choc sauce so this cake will be going ahead at some point, but i wont be churning them out as quickly as u lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> *Banoffee Quarkcake with a hint of Orange* in the oven, using toffee and banana flavor drops. I think it would be nice to have sliced banana atop it before cooking. But I don't have a banana, and I like fresh fruit. I'm thinking of having coconut cream with it to up my fats today. Maybe cooking it with a little coconut cream would be nice to. Or making a coconut and avocado cream with nuts to go with.


Bang some clotted cream on top of it


----------



## Lewis1

I made this but for some reason there was a fair amount of water present after cooking (as if it was steamed in the oven).

Really strange so I made it again and got the same results...Choc orange is good though!


----------



## Greenspin

bayman said:


> Made this the other day mate, tasted good, although mine didn't keep it's volume like yours and sank a little. Gonna try a choc orange version myself.


If it sank in the middle, so do mine. It says on lots of cheesecake recipes that they soufflé then sink.



Lewis1 said:


> I made this but for some reason there was a fair amount of water present after cooking (as if it was steamed in the oven).
> 
> Really strange so I made it again and got the same results...Choc orange is good though!


I stopped using juice, and just use zest ATM.

I forgot to post pics of this. Looks the same a vanilla, never the less.

*Banoffee Quarkcake with a hint of Orange* - Had with full fat natural yogurt, coconut cream, chocolate protein fluff (imagine whipped cream, but thicker and virtually all protein) made with 100% cocoa, and milk to help it down. Nom nom:



A note: The Philadelphia I use is 'Light' = medium fat. Not 'Extra Light' = low fat.

I don't know how much difference it makes, but I think some fat in there is good.

Anyone got any photos?


----------



## Dchef

Hey hey 

I made your first one then have played around and have done 2 different ones and have more coming.

First one is a yoghurt blueberry cheese cake

http://dchef666.blogspot.com/2011/09/blabars-och-yoghurt-cheesecake.html

per 100gr

calories 194.6

protein 17.3

carbohydrates 13.9

fat 7.9



The second one is a chocolate cheese cake

http://dchef666.blogspot.com/2011/09/choklad-cheesecake.html

per 100gr

calories 199.1

protein 19.1

carbohydrates 13.5

fat 7.6


----------



## Greenspin

Looks good mate!


----------

